# ATV Strobe Lights



## hondapro4004x4

Hi i own a 2006 Honda Rancher 400 AT. I have a 50'' Moose plow with chains on all 4 tires. I have been looking at putting some strobes on it for a while now. I was thinking about getting the ones that you install on the inside of the head/tail lights so that they can be seen from all sides of the ATV. Is this a good idea or should i do something else?


----------



## doo-man

Sounds, good just have to make sure to keep the power supply dry, unless you get the weather proof one, or your better option might be leds.....


----------



## Gear_Head

most police atv's we have used leds on.


----------



## chuckraduenz

strobes are nice but if the connections get wet they wont work, also they will put off alota heat and could melt the headlight houseings. iv seen strobes in backup lights on pickups and it melted the houseings. also youd have to get a potted(sealed) strobe supply. 

id suggest leds. there warrantyied for 5-7yrs. they draw less power, and dont produce little if no heat. 

i have 12 led lights on my wheeler for plowing. 2 to the back + a 12" led stick that has 4. i also have 2 faceing forward, and 2 on each side.


----------



## hondapro4004x4

thanks for the help guys. and chuckraduenz do you have a video of your wheeler with the leds because i would like to see what they look like in action...thanks


----------



## chuckraduenz

i have 2 short videos, and a few pics of it. the videos arent the most reacent.

http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb182/l-e-d-lightinmn/?action=view&current=MOV00547.flv
http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb182/l-e-d-lightinmn/?action=view&current=MOV00548.flv


































ill add the reacent pics i took today when they load.


----------



## hondapro4004x4

thanks for the pics ..... do the LEDS flash like the strobes or do they just stay lit??


----------



## Gear_Head

hondapro4004x4;797174 said:


> thanks for the pics ..... do the LEDS flash like the strobes or do they just stay lit??


they flash very nicely, you can change flash patterns...etc


----------



## chuckraduenz

the ones i have are steady burn if you hook them up to 12v. but i have a flasher wired to them that has about 15 flash patterns. 4 of them have a flasher wired to them, 4 otheres have one pattern in them. they flash when power is applyed. the leds i have arent made no more. they have been replace with the new style ones that have the patterns built in. mine are 911ep led stars. but the whelen tir3 is a great led product. they have patterns built in. its just a matter of wireing power and ground, and setting the patterns. or you can go cheaper yet and find a knock off china brand. but my 2cents are go name brand usa made.


----------



## chuckraduenz




----------



## chuckraduenz

in the next week think im gona have to take an up todate video...


----------



## hondapro4004x4

thanks everyone i think that i will look into the leds i am still a little shady on the whole flashing part but i think that i'll figure it out
but plz make sure you post that video


----------



## hondapro4004x4

oh srry i forgot to add to my other reply....r the LEDS hard to install?? thanks


----------



## Gear_Head

no, they are very simple.


----------



## chuckraduenz

fairly simple. most leds have a flange that goes around them and then it one screw on each side. you can either used the wood type screw with them, or get machine screws with a nut and mount them. if you need help just let me know.

then it just find an area to add a switch, and run wires to the leds.

ill get a video this week.


----------



## hondapro4004x4

okay thanks...just one more question.....do these LEDs use much power because i will be useing them when i plow and i use a winch to lift a 50'' blade and i dont want my battery to die on me


----------



## flatlander42

LED's use very little power


----------



## chuckraduenz

about 1/2 - 1amp ea light


----------



## QuadPlower

Where did you buy the LED's from? Does anyone know of a kit that includes all the parts? That would be a great thing to have avalable on the market.

Toggle switch, flasher selector, wire, connectors & 4 lights for $19.95 + s&h.


----------



## flatlander42

that'd be a perty cheap kit!


----------



## hondapro4004x4

thanks for all your help guys.....i ordered a set of LED's the other day. They came with 4 3led lights with a control box. I will post photos and vids when i get them all rigged up


----------



## carver60

hey guys. I have Whelen lights on my atv. Cost me about $400, but they are name brand. You can buy cheap ones for real cheap, but they are not quality. My lights are great in the cold and wet. If you buy cheapers then the lights may fail in the coild and wet. And not to mention that they are not as bright at all! i posted my vids of it on youtube.


----------



## hondapro4004x4

I just got my LED kit from ebay. I went with a cheaper kit for now just to see how well they work. The whole kit(4-3 led lights, flasher box, wires, and connecters) cost $25. They are all mounted and work/ look great. They are not as bright as i thouhgt they would be but they are bright enough. I am thinking about buying 2 more lights for the rear. They will probaly be 2- 22led lights.


----------



## carver60

i have those too. wait 4 months. half the leds will work and half wont. save your money trust me. why do u think i bought brand name?


----------



## eaglegrounds

Very interesting thread i just came across. i think i am going to do something simiar to my ZTR this winter for plowing, except i think i am going to put a single revolving beacon on the back of it. Should look pretty cool, im excited for it.


----------



## chuckraduenz

sorry bought the extra long delay. but heres the video.


----------



## Hubjeep

chuckraduenz;813090 said:


> sorry bought the extra long delay. but heres the video.


Very nice, I like how you covered the sides. I don't know why some people make the front such a priority, when plowing driveways I spend most of my time perpendicular to the road. :waving:


----------



## carver60

hey eagle, i would stay away from rotators as much as you can. Unless you use a led bulb in a halogen housing rotator, this setup is detined to fail. I also was like you at one time. I bought a $50 rotator beacon, and within the first 2 minutes of plowing, guess what, the bulb broke. I repleaced 6 bulbs in one day of plowing. the bulbs cant handle the vibration. buy leds like I did the following year


----------



## eaglegrounds

carver60;842237 said:


> hey eagle, i would stay away from rotators as much as you can. Unless you use a led bulb in a halogen housing rotator, this setup is detined to fail. I also was like you at one time. I bought a $50 rotator beacon, and within the first 2 minutes of plowing, guess what, the bulb broke. I repleaced 6 bulbs in one day of plowing. the bulbs cant handle the vibration. buy leds like I did the following year


Thanks for the heads up! Luckily i havnt bought it yet!


----------



## 50chevtrk

Hubjeep;842127 said:


> Very nice, I like how you covered the sides. I don't know why some people make the front such a priority, when plowing driveways I spend most of my time perpendicular to the road. :waving:


are laws here let us run from site to site up to 5 miles on the road so we need front n rear by law or just a flashing light that can be seen


----------



## M&MSnow Removal

I have clear strobe tubes in my headlights and 4 strobe heads on my 07 polaris sportsman and have never had any problem with the headlight housing melting its cause the housing is so big inside the heat doesnt build up like it would with smaller ones. I do installs with emergency lighting for all sorts of vehicles and atvs. Let me know if you need any help with your install but leds are the way to go for the extra add on but I would definately put strobes in the headlights its a big help and makes it very noticeable.


----------



## dan67

I have a post that i did on my strobes, It's titled "New Strobes" back on 11/19/09. It shows the lights that i use on my polaris, do a quick back look


----------



## cuda340

*LED's*

Just mounted LEd's on my son's Polaris 400Ho,
Got a kit from Autozone - 2 Led's, control unit which allows multiple settings and speed,wiring etc

Came out nice

Here is a video


----------



## just for fun

*strobe lights*

hooked up my strobe lights to see if all was working . let me know what you think about them .. you will have to go to this link >>>>> 



 and one more at night >>>>> 



 thanks for looking... ussmileyflag


----------



## carver60

those r leds not strobes  xysport


----------



## 50chevtrk

Well here's mine since this i added some to the sides of it


----------



## 50chevtrk

crap didn't work


----------



## lagwagon

chuckraduenz;813090 said:


> sorry bought the extra long delay. but heres the video.


"Police Interceptor" sticker on the back - are you guys cops now with LED's and a plow?


----------



## 50chevtrk

here we hav it i think


----------



## MBrooks420

LED's will use no appreciable amount of power. They will also put out next to no heat. They will also stand up to the elements, and vibrations better than a traditional bulb. You can buy a cheap harbor freight rotator, and swap in an LED bulb cluster. http://www.oznium.com/ has some nice conversion stuff, as well as waterproof LED modules.


----------



## chuckraduenz

lagwagon;959308 said:


> "Police Interceptor" sticker on the back - are you guys cops now with LED's and a plow?


i got the police intercepter sticker when i stripped out old police cars. i did installs also. got a few from wrecked ones also. but i lost my job in nov/08. and theres no laws that says i cant have it. someone tryed to get me in trouble. but the local sheriff didnt, care and nore dose the police dept here. and again its still no laws that says i cant have it. altho in 5-10min i could change all the amber lights to half red, and half blue. or whatever color i want. red, blue, amber, green, white.... iv got them all. but the police intercepter sticker of that size dosent make me think im a cop, nor did i say i was. what you trying to tell me that the cv taxi's that are out there with the sticker are trying to be cops? or any one who has a flashing light thinks there a cop??

and i dont drink....it dont solve nothing, just prolongs the problem if not causeing more problems..


----------



## lagwagon

I understand what you are saying.


----------



## Knight Rider

I'm not usually one to open up a 2 year old thread, but, do anyone of you guys, who bought strobe lights for your ATVs, have to add in a "box" to make them strobe, or did they come being able to strobe, without a box.

Where I am, to get a 4 light kit, with a box, no switch, will cost $500 - $600.
Anyone of you need a box to make your lights strobe as they do in your videos?


----------



## Knight Rider

Actually, a US Based company: XKGLOW.com sells light kits, for vehicles and motorcycles.
Great place to get some strobe lights.
Recently ordered some, and am going to instal them on my quad soon, today or sometime his week.

Stay tuned for a YouTube link, to my lights video.

Best,

KR

Posted with my iPhone


----------



## honda4ever

On the topic of lights, what do you guys recommend for front plow lights? I have an American Eagle Gen II plow setup and when fully lifted, blocks the headlights on my Rancher 420. Any input is much appreciated. Thx


----------

